# Where can I find another Paratilapia Polleni?



## JD_Shaver (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently lost a 7" male that was nicer looking than the one in this species profile: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1439.

I'd love to replace him, but can't seem to find anyone with one for sale. Any suggestions?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello JD,

You can try the local aquarium societies in your area, the Pacific Coast Cichlid Association (PCCA), and/or aquabid.com. If you are a member of the American Cichlid Association (ACA), you can review their online "Trading Post." I know of a retailer in New Jersey who currently has Paratilapia polleni (4"specimens), but they would have to be shipped cross country.

All the best,

Randall Kohn


----------



## rickscics (May 3, 2006)

Hello, I saw your post , I have been keeping them for three years and have a large spawn if you would like to raise one/ some.
Rick

male and female in community tank


female with fry


----------



## x0x0x0 (May 5, 2007)

also check out aquabid. sometimes they have pollenis there. the best bet though is to post in the trading post section of this forum. good luck.

on a side note, i'm a bit surprised that pollenis spp have been appearing more frequently at the lfs around my area. I thought they were endangered.. i suppose that whatever the breeders are doing, they're doing pretty well.


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

Would you consider shipping fry to Canada?


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

Alistriwen said:


> Would you consider shipping fry to Canada?


I am from Canada aswell and would be very interested in getting some fry....Do you or are you willing to ship to Canada?? Thank you.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I think Jeff Rapps has some for sale---www.tangleupincichlids.com


----------



## rickscics (May 3, 2006)

*Alistriwen*
Hi, I can ship to Canada but need you address zip etc. for a shipping quote. I have one plus inch and 1/2 to 3/4 inch Paratilapia Pollini sp small blue spot of Madagascar. 
My estimate is $78. shipping international overnight next day. The fish ar $4.00 each and I could ship 12 one inch or 24 smaller for about that shipping price. smaller ones are $3.00
each. They grow slowly as with many Madagascar fish. You could grow some out and sell them in your area. Thanks Rick
[email protected]


----------

